

Code Like a Chef: Work Clean - gregorymichael
http://www.tablexi.com/blog/2012/08/code-like-a-chef-work-clean/developers/

======
shalmanese
Thomas Keller and Alinea's kitchens are a minority position in the world of
fine dining and also have the luxury of being able to maintain an almost 1:1
ratio of cooks to diners.

Most kitchens, even kitchens of good restaurants, maintain themselves on an
edge of controlled chaos, with order and disorder in constant battle.

It's a cute analogy but I wouldn't draw too much into it.

~~~
gregorymichael
Alinea has about 20 cooks for 60 diners. Each diner gets 20 dishes, each dish
with 10-20 components.

